# Come on all you people in wales!



## Bev (Sep 7, 2005)

well here in merry north wales were thinking of starting up some kind of reptile club, basically so we can meet people with the same interests and get a look at all their lovely babies!
if you live in or near north Wales or could travel here somewhere to meet up with a bunch of like minded ppl then we wanna hear from you!
just to get the ball rolling i will say a lil bit about me
i live in Towyn near Rhyl, North Wales, lived here for 7 yrs, loved snakes an other reps for practically my whole life but only just been allowed to own them, i have 1 corn (for now) and a leopard gecko, plus the general dogs cat and hamsters lol
im 23 (nearly 24) and i live with my boyfriend of 5 yrs.
there now everyone else join in! :lol:


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

I thought wales was a place for community service or capitol punishment  :wink:


----------



## ReptileResort (Jul 25, 2005)

lol


----------



## Bev (Sep 7, 2005)

then why arent you lot here too, think you might need some punishement for the cheekiness lol :lol: :lol:


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

ooooooohh matron :wink:


----------



## Bev (Sep 7, 2005)

lol down here its definatlely carry on camping lol, soooo many holidaymakers in summer


----------



## ReptileResort (Jul 25, 2005)

lol its my local holiday place lol all way take the kids there most years  lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

whats nnear towyn? lol, bet thats what its called too


----------



## Bev (Sep 7, 2005)

towyn is the name of my lil town im in, then theres kinmel bay and rhyl too lots of ppl come on hols there


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, its ok bev mate, i was taking the mick outta spellings lol.
doh, thing is in welsh it was probably right (nnear)


----------



## Bev (Sep 7, 2005)

nah, just my crap spellin cos i dont do welsh, like being a scouser aint bad enough, speakin welsh sounds like coughin up a hairball to me lol, and i have enough of that bein scouse.
only prob round here is i keep bein told i talk to fast!


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

Bev

Any plans to move further accross to the south? We coudl bisit each other then  And you can shout at Topcat when he's playing up :lol: 

I'd join you, only the distance is a bit of a problem. My 5 year old boy speak fluent Welsh (put him in Wlesh school, silly me), now I can't tell whether he swearing at me or asking for something, one day I'm gonna accidentally agree to the wrong thing and he has a memory like an elephant!! :roll:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

what can i say? lol, shes not welsh anyway... scouser :lol:


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

Odly enough, neither am I     .

But it's a nice place to live and until recently when the house prices shot through the roof was cheap too.


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

rhyl is not a nice place to live it is a S**t hple. Only good thing is I am right near the beach


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

At least u are near the beach, I love being by the sea  We're half way up a mountain, and the wind and the rain don't half howl.

Maybe you should move nearer this way, and bring the beach with you, it nice here :lol:


----------



## Bev (Sep 7, 2005)

i cant be arsed to move, you move nearer us lol


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

I had enough trouble with Topcat getting him to agree to beardies, can't see him agreeing to move as well :lol:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i'd move that way if i could.
i love the welsh, only thing is they hate me lol,


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Cornmorphs, I sure they don't, why would they. They are a very friendly lot.


----------

